# Java NIO selectors use kqueue?



## BrokenAI (Aug 1, 2009)

Hello.

We're developing a Java server application that would require high-performance networking. Java NIO seems to utilize epoll services on Linux.

I was wondering if Java on FreeBSD utilizes kqueue? There are some bug reports dating a few years back suggesting kqueue definitely was considered for Java NIO on FreeBSD, but I cannot tell what happened of it.

We're considering FreeBSD over Linux, to deploy the application, and I'm researching if that would be possible for our Java app requirements.

I am not sure this is the right place to ask about this, but is a start.

Thanks.


----------

